# I have to give up my dog...



## josh2987

I just started this whole process a few nights ago now, and it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do, so please forgive the lack of introduction and details at the moment. I was going to write a long post, but for now I'm just going to post the e-mail I sent to Ben's( my dog) breeder. 

----Hi Ned, how are you. Sorry for not sending any pics of Ben much sooner, things have been hectic to say the least. Ben has become my best friend, and he's more like a little kid than my dog now. Unfortunately, this e-mail doesn't bring good news. I was diagnosed with cancer a couple of months ago, and within the past month things have gotten progressively worse. I've always been the type of person to never give up animals(as I see them as your children as soon as you get them), but it's come to a point where I can't phsyically take care of Ben anymore. and I can't give him the attention that he diserves; and it's not fair to him. I don't have any family, and I don't have any friends that can take him. I just started this whole process of looking last night. I realize I'm completely putting you on the spot, but this wont be such a nightmare if I know Ben is going to a good home, especially one with other dogs. If you could find it in your heart to take him, I would be eterenally greatful. If you have any suggestions or can think of anyone else, please let me know. Thank you so much either way.

Josh

I have all and any papers for him, as well as the original contract. I will post pics of Ben when he was a puppy, and current ones as well as his father ( Limonite Von strauss.) Can anyone tell me how to post pics here? He was born Jan 16th, 2010.

Thank you


----------



## vat

Oh dear, I am truly sorry about your health and the fact you have to give up your best friend. I wish you the very best in your recovery. I am sure a great home can be found for your beloved pet.

When your up to it please post pictures and let us know what state you live in.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Josh, where are you located?? Let us know if the breeder will take him back and place him or help. Could you post a pic or pedigree also? Some information on his temperament?? How does he get along with other dogs, cats, children. His manners? I am sure this is one of the most difficult decisions you have had to make. And the most selfless too.


----------



## Vinnie

Here's how you can post a picture: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html


----------



## Baersmama

So sorry about your health, Josh. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. It is a shame you have the worry of what to do with Ben, on top of all else you are going through.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I know Ben will be fine. I am more concerned about you. Please let us know where you are located, so we can try to help. You and Ben are in my thoughts and prayers as well.
Jan


----------



## Lilie

Josh - have you talked to a social worker with the facility that is treating your cancer? They have a huge support group, including people (and rescues) who might help you either place your dog, or find someone who will foster your dog until your health improves. That foster can also place your dog if you choose to do so. 

My husband is a cancer survivor - those groups are worth their weight in gold. 

Please, let us know what area you are from. There are really great people on this forum who would do everything they can to help you out.


----------



## Pattycakes

Josh - my thoughts and prayers are with you right now. I can't imagine how you must be feeling about having to give up Ben.  Please let us know if we can help.


----------



## 48496

I'm so sorry about your diagnosis and that you have to give up your best friend. I'll be saying prayers that everything works out for both of you.


----------



## DharmasMom

Man, that just sucks- big time. I am so sorry that you are sick and even sorrier that you have to give up your best friend at a time like this. Please post your location so people here can help you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

Josh, my heart is so saddened with your situation. What an act of love and selflessness that you are looking out for what is best for Ben in this difficult time.
Your love for him is very apparent and it speaks volumes of the kind of man you are.

Though we don't know you personally there are plenty of people on here that will reach out and help in whatever way we can. Please know you are supported in spirit and if any other way we can help. Please let us know. 

You are in many prayers and from personal experience I know they can work miracles. Stay strong and positive and fight. We are all family in the truiest sense and we are here for you.


----------



## selzer

I am sorry about your illness, and to have to give up your pup. Please let us know how your breeder responds.


----------



## codmaster

****! What a bummer. Good luck and remember thatthe majority of cancer victims are actually cured! So hang in there and FIGHT!


----------



## Dawn

I am so sorry about your illness. My husband is battling leukemia right now so I do understand. 
I hope that you will find someone for your dog that will make you rest about your descion. I know you will! There are alot of good people on this site that are very caring!
Take care and good luck!


----------



## 1000Sparks

*SO sorry Josh*

I have lung and bladder cancer....lung is in remission and they removed the little tumor in the bladder.

When I was on chemo my Knickers GSD stayed with me on the bed...I think that's when we really bonded. When I started gettting better my other dog and she started to wrestle. They know.

I don't know your prognosis but your dog will forgive the lack of attention...you always have a hand to put on her head. 

They are doing so much now with cancer I hope you find a top of the line doctor.

God Bless.


----------



## Marissa

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I hope you find someone to take Ben so that you can stop worrying and concentrate on getting better. It is a hard decision Im sure but you know whats best for you and him. Im sorry that you have to make such big decisions while battling this illness as well. Rest easy that you will find many friends on here to help you through all of this.


----------



## shilohsmom

Josh, I too, am very sorry to hear of your diagnosis. Please get back to us here as there are people that can and want to help. I'm in Northern CA and will help you myself if I can. You have options as does Ben but we just need to hear back from you. 

Take care,
Rosa


----------



## Good_Karma

Could the dog be placed in a temporary home until Josh gets back on his feet? Do rescues do this kind of foster care?


----------



## josh2987

Hi, everyone. I'm pretty overwhelmed by the amount replies. Thank you to everyone. The breeder never e-mailed me back, and I sort of get the feeling he won't, being that he always had replied very quickly when I was in the process of getting him. 

I'm in Palm Beach Gardens, Fl. I'm sorry for the lack of info so far. I will be posting everything I have of Ben tonight, including all of his pics and his parents pics, and maybe a video or two of him playing. I don't have the time to really describe his personality right now as theres just so much to tell, but he is perfectly socialized, and gets along excellent with other dogs and everyone for that matter( except the vaccum cleaner). Once again, thank you to everyone for responding and I will get my info and profile updated asap for everyone. 

Josh


----------



## Stosh

There are a lot of posters here in FL, hopefully one of them can give Ben a home, either temporary or permanent. I hope there's some good news in your future instead of the recent bad news! So sorry you're having such a difficult time


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm glad to see you back here Josh and look forward to seeing Ben's info later tonight. As Stosh has stated, there are many posters on the boards in your area and hopefully one can help. 

If you could find a place that would help you take care of your dog while your in treatment would you be able to keep him? I'm sorry you haven't heard back from the breeder but perhaps he's busy with other things and just hasn't had a chance to even see your email as yet. Lets try to be positive before we rule him out. 

Please post the additional info and we can see how we can help. 

Take care,
Rosa


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm hoping no news is good news!


----------



## pamela berger

It would seem to me that the breeder (if a reputable one) would insist on taking back the dog. It is not my intent to come across as callous or insensitive, but I'm very leary of posts such as these. This person does not have ANY family, friends, cow-workers or community help that he could turn to? This dog is only 10 months old - maybe this person found a GSD pup to be more than he can handle? If people here want to help, I hope more info from the owner is obtained and verified first.


----------



## Renofan2

Josh: Where in Florida are you. I volunteer for a group - Bark for Life. We raise money for the ACS while honoring our dogs as care takers. I am in the North East, but could check to see if there is a Bark for Life in your area. In our area we help local cancer survivors with situations as you describe. If at all possible we try and keep the dog with the survivor, but if that is not possible we could help you find a home for him.

I am very sorry for your diagnosis and am sending my thoughts and prayers you way.

Cheryl


----------

